# Indiana north of Indy this might be BIG



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Latest for Crawfordsville and Lafayette PC models showing 8"-16" by Tues night.

Indy appears to be on that mix/sleet/freezing rain line, if thats the case its showing 4"-6" down there, possibly more if it doesn't change over.

All Clear


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh forgot to add blowing and drifting.....  Guess i'll be outta work awhile.

Anyone need a shoveler  (seriously if your close)


All Clear


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well 6 o clock news show north 12-16 where I am at 6-12 xysport 
If it tracks a little more south 5 or 10 miles could be 16 :yow!: 
Bring it baby daddy needs a new wright stander for spring


RCGM
Brad


----------

